# Amazing Calatrava's "Palace of the Arts", Valencia, Spain,



## Mr Wolf (Sep 11, 2002)

Finally after years of works the "Palau de les Arts" will open its doors for the first time on the night of 8 October, the eve of the public holiday celebrated in the Valencian Region on 9 October.

The inaugural acts will consist of three shows in which operatic and symphonic music will play the major part.
On the night of 9 October the Palau de les Arts will give a free entrance second performance of the operatic gala of the previous evening, an event that will be accompanied by a superb audiovisual programme of music and fireworks in the grounds of the Palau for the general public.

This enormous building has four halls, the *main hall* with 1750 seats, *the amphitheatre* with seating for1500, and *the chamber theatre and the master room*, both of them with an audience capacity for 400.

The roof is the most representative part of the complex. Apart from its painstaking structural and geometrical design, it is extremely expressive in its intention of conveying to the outside world the artistic nature of the activities taking place inside.
The roof or “plume” is the most structurally spectacular detail, *230m* in length and *75 m* in height, while the two “shells” which embrace the building on the outside are made of laminated steel with an approximate weight of 3,000 tons and feature delicate ceramic work (trencadís) on the outside. The maximum enveloping dimensions of the building, taking into account the curved shapes which form this, are 163 m. in length by 87 m. wide. 
Surface area: 37,000 m2.
The following quantities of materials were used in the building process:
·	over 77.000 cubic metres of concrete. 
·	275.000 cubic metres of earth movement. 
·	1.750 linear metres of piles. 
·	38.500 square metres of granite. 
·	over 20.000 square metres of “trencadís” 
·	1.450 door units. 
·	3.360 square metres of glass. 
·	20.000.000 kilograms of structural corrugated steel. 
·	10.000.000 kilograms of structural steel . 












































Photo by Patraix:









Photo by potajillo:









Photos by Sensenick:

















Photos by AlumUPV:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

The Calatrava Valencia buildings as a whole are undoubtedly one of the wonders of the contemporary architecture. I have reservations about most of Calatrava's highrises but his lowrises are another matter. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

I love his works :applause:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

*More pics*


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I think that we have found Europe's answer to the Sydney Opera House.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

i find it kinda ugly and very erriely similar to the symphony center in atlanta.......it kinda resembles a fish


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

too flamboiant.
too much a copy of his other worls on a larger scale.
its impressive, but still a copy. no signature design.

it reminds me more of a roman imperial helmet.

http://images.google.co.il/images?svnum=10&hl=iw&lr=lang_iw&q=roman+helmet


----------



## some_stupid_nut (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like an alien spaceship or something! Cool!


----------



## boto_mix (Sep 14, 2005)

I like!


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

impressive..............
futuristic indeed............


----------



## EnglishKevin (Apr 28, 2005)

I will have to keep looking at this because at the moment I am completely stunned . It is undoubtedly astonishing but I don't know what to think yet .

I know that I don't like the side view with the cut-out shape . The front entrance view is incredible . I'm wondering though if it is trying to hard and therefore lacks dignity . I think this building is a definite love it or hate it . The kind of building that inspires strong feeling either way . 

At the moment I just want to say " Oh my god ! " .


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

I see some thing I also saw in a bunch of his other designs! Still I ike the way het designs buildings and other stuff.
That thing of his on Tenerife I also like much but all time fav is his Lyon railway station!!! Yeah!


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

Love it. It does look like a spaceship though... Calatrava is a genius.


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

Beautiful modern architecture example. Felicidades Valencia.


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

aCidMinD81 said:


>



excellent pics


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

what a amazing and terrific palace, defenetly one of the best I´ve ever been in the world.

Congratulation to Valencia


----------



## EnglishKevin (Apr 28, 2005)

I was on my way to Venice but I've changed my mind . We're going to Valencia instead . I have to see these buildings .


----------



## Pedrillo (Aug 20, 2003)

:? I think that they are sufficiently different buildings as not to consider them to be a copy. In any case, is symphony center already constructed?


----------



## 12pisos (Oct 16, 2003)




----------

